# puppies



## poorboys (Aug 16, 2012)

our last litter, our great prys had 5 girls one boy, we don't have much boys here, i think my male is afraid of spreading his good geneics!!! my dh had to take care of them cause I was sick in bed, I like to be there thru it all, so there's no problems, I think he made sure they were all nursing. have pics in a couple of days.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations!  I can't wait to see pictures and hope that you are feeling better.  I am sure your hubby did a great job and the pups are fine.


----------



## poorboys (Aug 31, 2012)

WE HAVE 3 FEMALES FOR SALE. THE OTHER TWO ARE SPOKEN FOR.


----------

